# ROA Reunion Broadcast



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

ROA Reunion in Dun Laoghaire, broadcast on RTE Radio1 programme "Seascapes", Friday 28th November:
http://www.rte.ie/radio/utils/radio...ml#!rii=9:20689591:153:28-11-2014:&type=radio

Brian


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks BDC, interesting to hear SN's own Tony Selman. Didn't realise he was the ROA President.

John T


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Things have come to a sorry pass, JT, when we're IMPORTING R/Os into this country!

Brian


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

That would be like making Ireland an Elephant's Graveyard, wouldn't it, Brian.

John T


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm actually the Chairman John but that is just being overly pedantic. It was a great reunion and the Irish contingent were wonderful hosts. The host of the programme is excellent and does a lot for the Irish maritime community.


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Second part of the programme last night, Friday 5th December:

http://www.rte.ie/radio/utils/radio...ml#!rii=9:10349977:153:05-12-2014:&type=radio

Brian


----------

